# Dragons Blood



## Gilda (Feb 7, 2010)

Has anyone ordered this lately from The Healing Forest ? On the main page the price is $9.99 but when you add it to the cart it says it's $19.99 ?? I sent a question to the Shops at Gone Wild, but don't know how quickly I will get a reply. TIA !!


----------



## Rick (Feb 7, 2010)

It's probably been at least a 1/2 a year since I ordered any Gilda, so I'm not familiar with this problem.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 8, 2010)

I would think they'd reply pretty quickly, considering their service is fast! It's probably been a good 9mos since I ordered.


----------



## etex (Feb 8, 2010)

What is Dragon's Blood?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 8, 2010)

Etex - This should get you started!
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2106&highlight=dragon's+blood


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2010)

Can anyone open the above link?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 8, 2010)

fixed!


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## etex (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for the thread. Very informative!


----------



## Gilda (Feb 8, 2010)

I haven't heard anything from The Healing Forest yet.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a bottle to spare, wanna trade!? :evil:


----------



## Gilda (Feb 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I have a bottle to spare, wanna trade!? :evil:



Trade ? Whatcha got in mind evil one ?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll send you a bottle and $20 for another Phrag Shimmer.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 8, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I'll send you a bottle and $20 for another Phrag Shimmer.



Deal ...but you'll have to wait till warm weather to get your phrag , and it will be a division of mine that is in bloom now (mine is BRANCHING !!)) I will get a picture later.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2010)

Ok, deal, PM me your address and I'll send you the DB.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 8, 2010)

Hmmm, I've been thinking of purchasing some more DB, but I don't want to pay $20 for it...


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 9, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm, I've been thinking of purchasing some more DB, but I don't want to pay $20 for it...



I was just thinking of buying some too -- for the first time -- but was hesitating over the price and the cold weather/shipping. :rollhappy: I guess it's not that expensive, but I haven't ever tried it, so it is a bit of a gamble for me...plus I haven't any sick plants to try it on. :clap:

I was never really able to definitively diagnose the brownish-black spots which appeared on some of my rupicolous Laelias several months ago. I successfully treated the spots with a homemade concoction I made by blending together small amounts of the following ingredients: miconazole foot cream, Bactroban (mupirocin) ointment, powdered sulfur (sublimed/flowers of sulfur) and pure cinnamon bark oil.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 9, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Hmmm, I've been thinking of purchasing some more DB, but I don't want to pay $20 for it...


because we're too spoiled paying $10! I guess another way to look at it is - a little goes a long way and how many chemicals would cost you over $20?
Actually I think their price was cheap in comparison to some other sites but again, it's been a while for me, so maybe things have changed since my last purchase. Another consideration - weather/tropical storms affecting the plants/trees over the past 6-12 mos.?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> I was just thinking of buying some too -- for the first time -- but was hesitating over the price and the cold weather/shipping. :rollhappy: I guess it's not that expensive, but I haven't ever tried it, so it is a bit of a gamble for me...plus I haven't any sick plants to try it on. :clap:
> 
> I was never really able to definitively diagnose the brownish-black spots which appeared on some of my rupicolous Laelias several months ago. I successfully treated the spots with a homemade concoction I made by blending together small amounts of the following ingredients: miconazole foot cream, Bactroban (mupirocin) ointment, powdered sulfur (sublimed/flowers of sulfur) and pure cinnamon bark oil.


Glad to hear it worked for you. Maybe you should bottle your concoction, patent it and sell it...


----------



## gonewild (Feb 12, 2010)

The high cost of Dragon's Blood.

Yes, we had to raise the price of Dragon's Blood to $19.99.

Yes, a number of people complained about the price increase.

Every part of acquiring the material from the jungle to the shipping of the bottled product has gone up.

The US dollar has fallen in purchase power in Peru to the point that many locals won't accept US green where as in the past they used to discount to get it. The Peruvian economy is booming and people now want and need more to survive life in the developing jungle. So we pay more to the old men that collect the Dragon's Blood resin for us.

Yes you can find DB on the internet at a lower price, but consider this....

The products offered by the few companies promoting Dragon's Blood or Sangre de Grado only offer diluted resin. In fact what they offer is not really resin at all but rather an extract of sorts. To get the volume of DB they need to sell at the low price they use what I consider deceptive harvest practices.
They say they use pure resin, but then also say it is diluted with water and alcohol. The fact is the harvest method used by their providers results it the destruction of the tree. What they do is cut down the tree, remove the bark and small limbs. They then put these parts into large vats, add water and boil. They boil it down until the liquid resembles the actual natural pure resin or sap. This is considered "pure" Dragon's Blood resin by the industry.
Sorry to say when you boil bark you also get a lot of chemicals into solution that may or may not be good. In the very least it is not the same composition as the traditional tree sap that has been used by aboriginal people for centuries. 

On the contrast the Dragon's Blood resin we offer is collected by a few older men. They collect it a few drops at a time from cuts they make in the living tree bark. They have a circuit of trees that they tap year after year and never would consider killing one of the sacred trees. You could compare it to harvesting Maple syrup.

The main reason we sell the Dragon's Blood is because we like being able to purchase the resin directly from these people that depend of the rainforest for their lively hood. It may take a man a month to gather a couple liters of resin and there is no way they can compete with the "commercial" collectors that harvest the entire tree.

For us at $9.99 per bottle we were loosing money that we can not afford to loose.
For you at $19.99 per bottle it is a bargain if it does something like save a plants life or eliminate the pain of Shingles for a person.

If you want to use Dragon's Blood you have a choice to purchase cheaper than from Shop Gone Wild.
Google 'Sangre de Grado' or 'Dragon's Blood' it is still offered at around $9.99 per ounce. But if you really want to save money just buy a bottle from us and mix it in a couple cups of water then it will be really cheap per ounce.

What we offer is a chance to put your money in the hands of a person that lives in the rainforest and to give him a reason to care about saving the environment. But maybe saving 10 bucks may be better used to purchase a replacement plant.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2010)

Buy it it's still cheaper than the plant you will lose otherwise.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 13, 2010)

gonewild said:


> The high cost of Dragon's Blood.
> 
> Yes, we had to raise the price of Dragon's Blood to $19.99.
> 
> ...



It's not really the price for me, but I _am_ concerned about what damage might occur to the product or its potency from cold temperatures encountered during winter shipping to my area. I am planning on ordering a bottle come Springtime. :wink:


----------



## gonewild (Feb 13, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> It's not really the price for me, but I _am_ concerned about what damage might occur to the product or its potency from cold temperatures encountered during winter shipping to my area. I am planning on ordering a bottle come Springtime. :wink:



Cold (?) temperature does not seem to have any ill effects that I have seen. But Your concern makes me wonder what happens if it is frozen. So I'll tell you in a few days after a bottle thaws out.


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 13, 2010)

gonewild said:


> Cold (?) temperature does not seem to have any ill effects that I have seen. But Your concern makes me wonder what happens if it is frozen. So I'll tell you in a few days after a bottle thaws out.



Sweet! But how will you test the potency? :wink:

Yeah, by "cold" I meant subfreezing temps, sometimes even subzero F temps.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 13, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Sweet! But how will you test the potency? :wink:



If after it thaws out and the solution looks intact and not seperated testing the potency will be simple.
I will cut my finger and see if the Dragon's Blood stops the bleeding! :evil:



> Yeah, by "cold" I meant subfreezing temps, sometimes even subzero F temps.


Is that legal?


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 14, 2010)

gonewild said:


> I will cut my finger and see if the Dragon's Blood stops the bleeding! :evil:


Hmmm...doing a Peruvian blood sacrifice, I see.  Do you use a machete for that? :fight:



gonewild said:


> Is that legal?


 Nope. According to article 101 of the Superequatorial Goosebump Compact: "No frigid airmass shall be permitted to encroach upon the territories inhabited and frequented by Lanmark and Associates. Any Jetstream which defies this decree shall be subjected to unilateral rejection by undisclosed measures." :ninja:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2010)

NO, I think he means deliveries in the cold!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2010)

heh, ups seems to thrive on delivering perishable things and leaving them out in the cold...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2010)

Lanmark said:


> Hmmm...doing a Peruvian blood sacrifice, I see.  Do you use a machete for that? :fight:
> 
> Nope. According to article 101 of the Superequatorial Goosebump Compact: "No frigid airmass shall be permitted to encroach upon the territories inhabited and frequented by Lanmark and Associates. Any Jetstream which defies this decree shall be subjected to unilateral rejection by undisclosed measures." :ninja:



Mark, you need to police this contract better! Brrrrrrrr. :rollhappy:


----------

